# Hog at oaky woods wma



## rebelhunter07 (Feb 1, 2013)

me and my dad are going to oaky woods in a few weeks,never been there any tips on camping and hunting down there would be appreciated.


----------



## bamaboy (Feb 1, 2013)

"Search" Oaky woods on here,lots of great info about Oaky Woods

for example: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=708264


----------



## sean777 (Feb 9, 2013)

Walk grocery creek thats a good start then if your up for it head out to the river and see what you stir up in the scrub palms...good luck


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 9, 2013)

sean777 said:


> Walk grocery creek thats a good start then if your up for it head out to the river and see what you stir up in the scrub palms...good luck



^^^^^This.........Direction of your travel will depend on the wind direction..........remember, In Your face!

Also, I am a big fan of walking the Edge of any WMA I am on so long as the Edge, or Boundary links to another hunting lease or farm, etc........Hunting leases have feeders and Public land does Not.........Hogs cant see the boundary


----------



## Living Proof (Feb 9, 2013)

How do you think oaky is for bow hunting? Does anyone on here bow hunt hogs?


----------



## ga boy bowhunter2 (Feb 13, 2013)

I kill about 90% of my hogs on oaky woods and all are killed with my bow! ive killed six since deer season ended


----------

